

Here's Why Google and Facebook Might Completely Disappear in the Next 5 Years - nextstep
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ericjackson/2012/04/30/heres-why-google-and-facebook-might-completely-disappear-in-the-next-5-years.html

======
wmeredith
This is an interesting thought exercise, but it dies a quick death under real-
works evidence. Even when using the logic set forth in the article...

Amazon is a web 2.0 company. Therefore they don't or won't "get" the next
thing, i.e. web 3.0 or simply mobile. I'd argue that they're going to own it
with a combination of the Kindle Fire selling like hot cakes and the always on
cash register they've inserted in my pocket with their excellent iPhone App.

(It's a tiny sample, but with the handful of prime members I come in contact
with on a regular basis it's a running joke how much of our shopping is done
at Amazon and the majority of it through the mobile app. It's such an
incredible one-two punch of speed, convenience and power to consume.)

------
stephengillie
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3910348>

